# 05 Nissan Sentra 1.8L Looking to rebuild



## RacingTheSentra (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright so my car has had a good run as just your everyday back and forth to work type of car... but I want to do something good for it. I wanna beef her up and make her run like a champ. I wanna completely rebuild her (yes I understand thats going to be quite a bit of money, but w/e). If you all have any ideas as far as what would fit into this as far as performance parts it would be greatly appreciated if you could drop me some info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your present engine is a 1.8 L QG18DE rated at 126 HP. Just by installing a 2.0 L SR20DE engine rated at 145 HP, I think would be a cheaper and better solution. Then if you're looking for even greater power with the SR, install a turbo setup. The SR20DE engines are very popular and there are loads of aftermarket high performance parts available.


----------



## RacingTheSentra (Nov 18, 2011)

So whats the major differences between the SR20DE and the QR25DE? Besides the obvious differences.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Besides being two entirely differant engine families, the SR20DE is a lot tougher and better built engine, performance-wise, than the QR25DE in many people's opinion, including mine. It was also available with a turbo from the factory (in Japan...not in the USA). Keep in mind any engine other than your 1.8L is going to require a lot of work and expense, including swapping the ECM and EGI harness. I'm not 100% certain that the 1.8L and SR20 use the same trans mounting config. Someone here on the forum would probably know better. If you really want to dump a lot of $ and go all out, someone has dropped a VQ35DE engine into a B15. Just do a Google-search for "Nissan B15 VQ35DE" and you'll find lots of links for it.


----------



## RacingTheSentra (Nov 18, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> Besides being two entirely differant engine families, the SR20DE is a lot tougher and better built engine, performance-wise, than the QR25DE in many people's opinion, including mine. It was also available with a turbo from the factory (in Japan...not in the USA). Keep in mind any engine other than your 1.8L is going to require a lot of work and expense, including swapping the ECM and EGI harness. I'm not 100% certain that the 1.8L and SR20 use the same trans mounting config. Someone here on the forum would probably know better. If you really want to dump a lot of $ and go all out, someone has dropped a VQ35DE engine into a B15. Just do a Google-search for "Nissan B15 VQ35DE" and you'll find lots of links for it.


Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RacingTheSentra (Nov 18, 2011)

Alright so I think i've seen enough to say that I'm most likely going to go with the SR20DET(debating on whether or not to just buy it including turbo or buy it separate). I haven't heard too many good things about the VQ35DE in the long run. Now my only question is which is better? The SR20DET or the SR20VET? Dual Overhead Camshafts or Variable Valve Timing?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, they both have dual overhead camshafts.... From what I've read, the SR20VE/SR20VET is a lot better engine than the SR20DET for a car that is driven on a daily basis. You should check into the forums at www.SR20forums.com


----------

